# Las Vegas question



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A question for those of you who are familiar with Las Vegas. Do all the major hotels on "the strip" have outdoor swimming pools? I'd like to go and mainly enjoy the sun & heat, sitting by the pool. It's nearly 30 C there.

I am considering booking a mystery hotel through hotwire, since it gives excellent deals, but I'm not sure if all the hotels have those pools - or at least an outdoor area that's nice.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Strip hotels all pretty much have nice pool facilities...the best imo are Mandalay Bay,Flamingo,Venetian. If you play poker you can get a poker rate at the Venetian...$129/nite for 6 hours/day of play rather than rates over $300. I used to use Priceline bidding on strip hotel prices & was never disjointed.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james ...all the 'major' hotels on the strip would have pools....and prob. most all of the 'minor' ones too!
are you going to just sit by the pool ...or will you go in for the odd dip? ...lol
are you familiar with this site: betterbidding.com. It's a site to help people identify which hotel they are actually getting on Priceline & Hotwire. (based on the descriptions & star-ratings of the hotels) it's great - I've used it several times & they've been spot on, and I've been quite satisfied with the hotels i've gotten. (personally i prefer hotwire over PL)

and remember....what happens in Vegas.....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

If you're not afraid of heights, and tired of bungy jumping:

http://www.maverickhelicopter.com/
https://www.caesars.com/linq/high-roller2


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

The Bellagio looks like it has some pretty nice pools and it has a great water fountain show outside the hotel on the strip.


https://www.bellagio.com/en/amenities/pool-courtyards.html


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I should add it is funny that many people there consider the best pools to be all sun and little shade. I remember a California couple getting in the elevator and complaining that they had to come in from the pool because it got a little cloudy and it was just over a 100 degrees outside. I told them I can't even go outside in the shade by the pool because it was so hot outside.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Are you going to Vegas for the casinos, shows and dancing girls? In that case - the strip. 

I'm not much of a Vegas person. On the odd occasion when I attended a conference there, I would choose the Palace Station.

Now that I am retired, I stop in Henderson, NV on road trips. It can be cheap cheap cheap if you go at the right time. 

What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

FWIW...I think The Cosmopolitan is a nice hotel, in a nice location....
(side note...on our first trip to Sin City...I forget the year.... he was Sold Out, but a nice security guy let da wife peek in thru a side door ...to see Dean Martin signing on stage...)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I'm going almost exclusively for sun & heat, since I have been trapped in constant darkness and unrelenting rain for a couple months. Something above 25 C and bright sun would be heaven right now... I won't be gambling much, too much air conditioning in those casinos -- freezing!

I've upped my vitamin D dosage to 2000 to 3000 IUs per day and I don't think it's enough. I'm used to sunny prairie winters, but where I am now (west coast) there is zero sun. For months. I get soaked by rain every day.

I plan to sit by the pool, swim a bit, and walk the strip with my home made vodka based drinks in a water bottle!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> you familiar with this site: betterbidding.com. It's a site to help people identify which hotel they are actually getting on Priceline & Hotwire. (based on the descriptions & star-ratings of the hotels) it's great - I've used it several times & they've been spot on, and I've been quite satisfied with the hotels i've gotten. (personally i prefer hotwire over PL)


Yes I've seen that site, I have an account there. I prefer HotWire as well. Priceline makes you do a lot of work and often there are catches, for example the hotel has a $20/day resort fee or $20 parking, which they don't disclose up front.

I have never been dissatisfied with results from Hotwire. Although I always recommend 3 stars or higher. I recently stayed in a 2.5 star hotwire hotel and it was a bit disappointing (more of a motel), though probably on par with 2.5


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eder said:


> Strip hotels all pretty much have nice pool facilities...the best imo are Mandalay Bay,Flamingo,Venetian.


Thanks Eder for these great tips. I think I found a good price for Mandalay Bay.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Thanks for the tips. I'm going almost exclusively for sun & heat, since I have been trapped in constant darkness and unrelenting rain for a couple months. Something above 25 C and bright sun would be heaven right now... I won't be gambling much, too much air conditioning in those casinos -- freezing!
> 
> 
> I plan to sit by the pool, swim a bit, and walk the strip with my home made vodka based drinks in a water bottle!


I know the feeling!!!! except......change that "couple months" to SIX MONTHS....and change "rain" to SNOW, COLD, WIND, FREEZING DRIZZLE, FOG, AND RAIN....and you get an idea how I feel!!!

also- I like your style as to your vacation "plan" !!


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

james, you may want to ensure that the pool will be open at your chosen hotel. When we were at the Flamingo a few years ago, the pool was closed for repairs. It was February, so it made sense to do it at that time, I'm sure. It would be horrible if you went for the pool/sun, but couldn't use it.

The Flamingo grounds are beautiful. Lovely ponds with huge Koi.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Thanks Eder for these great tips. I think I found a good price for Mandalay Bay.


Nice...we always loved that place...the monorail goes to Luxor & Excaliber and is free and useful to get closer to the middle of the strip. Unfortunately resort fees are pretty standard at all strip hotels, as well as parking fees now...

Camel back is good to stay refreshed on longer excursions. Casino Royale sells $1 cold beers.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Mandalay, Luxor are good. Stayed at both. Call direct and ask management for a deal!


----------



## gabriela1008 (May 15, 2017)

james4beach said:


> Yes I've seen that site, I have an account there. I prefer HotWire as well. Priceline makes you do a lot of work and often there are catches, for example the hotel has a $20/day resort fee or $20 parking, which they don't disclose up front.


Friendly tip: Use roomrevealer.com for Identifying Hotwire hotels. You don't have to register or post, just look up the area and it will tell you the Name of the Hotwire Hotels. Easier than jumping through all the betterbidding posting requirements.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gabriela1008 said:


> Friendly tip: Use roomrevealer.com for Identifying Hotwire hotels.


Wow thanks! This is really something, I wish I found this before.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I found Mandalay Bay available immediately after Memorial Day (presumably the crowds will be gone on the weekdays) for only 67 USD/night, plus resort fee. Down from over $200 

What's the story with cost for pool usage? There are two 'beach clubs' that incur extra costs, but I'm not interested in those. What if you just go to the regular, guest-only pool area (with the sand and wave pool). Do you have to pay to use a chair?

How about if I put a towel down on the sand and sit there? Surely that must be free...


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Just for kicks I can see a non-stop flight return and hotel out of Bellingham on Alaska staying at Mandalay Bay would cost $435.00 Canadian. The dates would be May 30 to June 2 right after Memorial day.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

gabriela1008 said:


> Friendly tip: Use roomrevealer.com for Identifying Hotwire hotels. You don't have to register or post, just look up the area and it will tell you the Name of the Hotwire Hotels. Easier than jumping through all the betterbidding posting requirements.


interesting. are you able to zero in on a particular hotel? or do they just list the hotels used in the area?
must admit you do have to follow rules & jump thru hoops on the betterbidding site


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I found Mandalay Bay available immediately after Memorial Day (presumably the crowds will be gone on the weekdays) for only 67 USD/night, plus resort fee. Down from over $200
> 
> What's the story with cost for pool usage? There are two 'beach clubs' that incur extra costs, but I'm not interested in those. What if you just go to the regular, guest-only pool area (with the sand and wave pool). Do you have to pay to use a chair?
> 
> How about if I put a towel down on the sand and sit there? Surely that must be free...


Topless pool areas & "beach club" cost for men...regular pool area free....chairs can be had if you get out to pool early and put your crap on it (like by 9am) or tip the pool boy and he'll "find" you a spot if you show up later.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> interesting. are you able to zero in on a particular hotel? or do they just list the hotels used in the area?
> must admit you do have to follow rules & jump thru hoops on the betterbidding site


The betterbidding admin is very pushy and tries to get everyone to "use the link" so they can collect advertising revenue. I don't like this pressure. They've also given me a hard time when I said no, I didn't use their link.

This roomrevealer thing seems pretty good. Once you specify the area, stars, and free perks they are able to narrow it down to 1-3 hotels. When you look among the remaining ones, it seems you can eyeball which hotel it is based on % recommended rate and the full list of amenities. I haven't booked any using this technique yet but I definitely will be in the future.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

yeah, I got banned from that site a decade or so ago because i forgot to use the link once. That as pretty annoying. I think she even IP blocked me at one point - obv she underestimated me.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...yes...i've had my knuckles rapped a couple times too...
nevertheless it has helped me get a decent rate & nail down exactly which hotel I'd be sleeping in...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I ended up booking Mirage because I like the greenery and trees that I saw in Youtube videos. Mandalay Bay pool area and beach also looks really good, and I may still use my free cancellation to reconsider closer to then 

Prices are amazing checking in on Memorial Day, I booked a refundable hotels.ca room at 87 CAD/night before taxes and resort fees - also includes a food&drink credit. There is a discount code *TWOFOUR* on hotels.ca at the moment. Using Hotwire, you can get a variety of hotels at a little under 70 CAD/night before taxes and resort fees: Treasure Island, New York New York, Planet Hollywood, Mandalay Bay.

These are some top Las Vegas hotels at 70 CAD/night!! At peak times these run up to 200 or 300/night.

I will finally be warm. If anyone else is going to be around on those dates, message me!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think you'll be happier in the Mirage due to its central to the action location on the central strip. Use the $20 trick upon checking in...usually works well for me if the town is not too busy.
http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/108/las-vegas-lifestyle/stupid-question-about-20-trick-681040/


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Never stayed at Mirage, but walked by, it's rather nice.

Wow, great deal...$87 CAD/night before taxes and resort fees. Those do add up though!

Well done with the deal.


----------



## gabriela1008 (May 15, 2017)

jargey3000 said:


> interesting. are you able to zero in on a particular hotel? or do they just list the hotels used in the area?


You should almost always be able to find the exact hotel by comparing the information on the site with the results on Hotwire. I also added a basic feature where you can type in the Hotel's exact name (as listed on Expedia) in the area search and it will tell you how that hotel looks on Hotwire. "Mirage Resort & Casino" works for example. As long as all the details match up it should be like 99% accurate. Just shoot me a message if you have any trouble with it.

and have a great trip to Vegas, James, I was there a couple months ago and went to one of those time share scam presentations and walked away with over $300 in comps, but then the slot machines...:apologetic:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah, gabriela, I didn't realize this was your web site.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Las Vegas is fun!!! Now I wish I had booked a longer trip.

The pool area of Mirage is just beautiful. It really gives a tropical experience, with trees, birds, waterfall... I'll post some pictures later.

I was wandering around the card tables last night. I watched some people at a $100 minimum bet Blackjack table. Made my jaw drop. I saw one woman lose $500 over just a few minutes. She said to the dealer, "I'm down $2500 since I got here -- can you give us some good hands?" ... I had to walk away, it was upsetting.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

new dog said:


> The Bellagio looks like it has some pretty nice pools and it has a great water fountain show outside the hotel on the strip.
> 
> 
> https://www.bellagio.com/en/amenities/pool-courtyards.html


The Bellagio is great and the location is perfect.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Eder said:


> I think you'll be happier in the Mirage due to its central to the action location on the central strip. Use the $20 trick upon checking in...usually works well for me if the town is not too busy.
> http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/108/las-vegas-lifestyle/stupid-question-about-20-trick-681040/


I just read a book on that subject-even though I have never done it, the author convinced me that tipping the front desk clerk at a hotel is almost always a good investment. Supposedly they have quite a bit of discretion re upgrades. The author advised (a hotel industry lifer) that all you have to say is thanks for your help-or if you have a specific request just mention it-he said they don't get tipped regularly (like eg. a waiter would) so they put you in a special category-I will definitely do this from now on.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

That sounds like good advice. I may start doing that too.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Gonna see any shows there?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't see any shows, other than the dolphins (Secret Garden and Dolphin Habitat). I had a great time out there, though. I'm a person who normally likes peace & quiet but for some reason I think Las Vegas is fun. I enjoy walking around The Strip in the warm night air, the random people you talk with.

I mixed up vodka & mineral water & fresh lime juice, loaded it into my insulated mug, and walked around. Temperatures were wonderful, 33 C to 37 C every day. A beautiful 28 C at night. I spent lots of time by the pool... very fun!

I had the buffet at The Mirage, it was reasonably priced, and OMG -- wow. That was a _ridiculous_ experience. The crab legs and smoked salmon were unbelievably good, as was everything else... asian food selection was great. That night I actually had a dream about dumplings!

After that buffet I didn't eat again for about 24 hours. Not my proudest moment, but I regret nothing -- this is one of the true pleasures in life.

The last day, I finally did some gambling and I made money... net $20 profit in Blackjack.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Sometimes little things go a long way... I was flying with Delta Airlines into Las Vegas. One of the flight attendants was very friendly. I told him my plan with the vodka and limes, and at the end of the flight he brought me a bag of pre-cut limes (from the beverage service) and said I can take them, since they will just be thrown out anyway.

(I might have to fly Delta more often)

Soon after, I was at a local Walgreens buying some vodka. The cashier rang up my items, removed the anti-theft device from the vodka, but only later I noticed that she never charged me for it. And thus Day 1 in Las Vegas began with free limes and vodka -- surely a good sign


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds like Moscow Mule sans ginger beer - are you sure you don't have Russians among your ancestors? lol


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds like another human hooked on Vegas...join the club haha


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Moneytoo, it's probably a taste I acquired while growing up in Manitoba (many of my friends were Ukrainian)

Yes, I'll be going back to Las Vegas


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(didya get any of those nice little flyers the guys on the steeet are always handing out ...?)


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Was reading the post here. Im looking to take a 4 or 5 day trip to Vegas in mid to late Oct or early Nov. James any recommendations as it looks like you checked in to this quite a bit. Leaving from Ottawa. Was wandering if should book hotels and flight separately or look for a package. Any suggestion leaving from Ottawa anyone.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea Danny, temperature might still be in the 20s.

I've never booked a package to Las Vegas so I don't know how to get the best prices. I would simply compare by pricing the flight and hotel separately (get an estimate using Hotwire). Hotels anywhere on the main strip should be fine.


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks James


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I echo what jim said danny . book air & hoyel seperately (and I've always found best hotel rates directly with hotels, or thru hotwire, if you know how to work the system). is this your first trip? I've never styaed at The Cosmopolitan, but had a walk-thru last trip & thought I might try it (great location IMHO) next trip - IF rates are good!
and remember.....what happens in Vegas.......!!!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I was very happy last year with the Mirage... pool was amazing, location is amazing.

I looked at the same dates this month (after Memorial Day) and found even better prices than last year, so I booked a Las Vegas trip, again at the Mirage! If you're thinking of Las Vegas I suggest taking a look at those post- Memorial Day dates, some amazing pricing on the regular hotel web sites and Hotwire too. And since the USD has weakened that's about 6% cheaper just because of that.


----------

